# Kindle resetting itself when plugged into computer!



## Skysong (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello all!  Long time lurker, first time poster, since this is the first time I've actually had a problem.  I transfer a lot of Word docs onto my Kindle 2 from my computer after converting them with MobiPocket.  Unfortunately, when I have tried to plug my Kindle into my computer recently, my computer has an error message saying that something is wrong with the device plugged into my USB port, and my Kindle goes ahead and resets itself.  Sometimes it has the screen saying it's connected to the computer, but it doesn't show up on my computer, and when I jiggle it to see if the connection is simply bad, it resets.  Oh, and the charging light is still on, but it's charging like it's plugged into the wall not my computer, i.e. I can still use it. Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Skysong. . . . .when this problem has been reported in the past, the first suggestion is to reboot everything. . .especially if it used to work but has stopped.


----------



## kathygnome (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you plugging it into the front USB ports or something on a usb hub? Try one of the rear ports. I found that the front ports on my PC weren't sufficient to power the kindle. The symptoms for me were the PC recognized that some kind of usb device was plugged in, but couldn't recognize or use the kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Skysong, let us know if any of these suggestions help!

and Welcome to KindleBoards!  Now that you've taken the leap and posted, don't be a stranger!

Betsy


----------

